# We all worry about falling



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Tree guy falls during a climb. Videos the whole aftermath, including the ER where the drill into his leg!! HOLY CRAP!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ouch! 

That looks like it stings a little!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The bone drill wasn't a Milwaukee so they're all hacks.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well on the bright side, he's got time to practice on those axe's of his ~CS~


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

That was a little painful to watch.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hopefully the company is fully insured.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hopefully the company is fully insured.


He could be the owner and not have any WC on himself.... Like 99% of the guys that own their own businesses....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> He could be the owner and not have any WC on himself.... Like 99% of the guys that own their own businesses....


That would be a real downside to things.

So then he'd have to file for state disability to get by??


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That would be a real downside to things.
> 
> So then he'd have to file for state disability to get by??


I don't carry WC on myself... But this has got me thinking, especially as I mature and realize that I can quite easily miss a step coming down a ladder.....

You can get WC or get a disability policy, but for construction workers.... disability is often way more expensive than..... WC.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> I don't carry WC on myself... But this has got me thinking, especially as I mature and realize that I can quite easily miss a step coming down a ladder.....
> 
> You can get WC or get a disability policy, but for construction workers.... disability is often way more expensive than..... WC.....


If you pay into state unemployment as an owner and get injured can you collect state disability?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you pay into state unemployment as an owner and get injured can you collect state disability?


You have to elect to pay the optional SDI for self employed people. 

Up to recently, officers of a corporation did not have to be covered by WC, I think the state now passed a law and now they are required to be covered, just as an employee. I could be wrong though....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> You have to elect to pay the optional SDI for self employed people.
> 
> Up to recently, officers of a corporation did not have to be covered by WC, I think the state now passed a law and now they are required to be covered, just as an employee. I could be wrong though....


I think all that type thing varies state to state.

I'd never given this much thought actually.

The last business (underwater work) I had was overly insured for everything.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think all that type thing varies state to state.
> 
> I'd never given this much thought actually.
> 
> The last business (underwater work) I had was overly insured for everything.


The problem is most of us think "It will never happen to me". We insure and bond ourselves for the protection of our customers, yet fail to do the same for our own well being and our families.

Stuff like this is good. An employee is almost always covered by something, so while they may be physically impaired they have some financial safeguards. Most self employed guys have neither....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> The problem is most of us think "It will never happen to me". We insure and bond ourselves for the protection of our customers, yet fail to do the same for our own well being and our families.
> 
> Stuff like this is good. An employee is almost always covered by something, so while they may be physically impaired they have some financial safeguards. Most self employed guys have neither....


The guy I went to for insurance has a few other guys that do underwater work.

He wrote me policies as he had set up for them. 

When all was said and done I was covered for just about anything I could fathom. 

That's why I said it was over insured.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Switched said:


> That was a little painful to watch.....


I won't even watch it...id rather see jihadist suicide videos.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

To the OP... I couldn't even look.

I've already seen too many tragedies.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

When I was a kid I broke my leg and they had to drill through my tibia like that to apply the traction.

Yes it sucked. The broken leg hurt like hell, the drilling, more freaky than painful.

That guy handled it well, and yes it could have been a lot worse for him.

On the ground with a broken pelvis-_"Can you get me my lunch box"_ jeez


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The guy I went to for insurance has a few other guys that do underwater work.
> 
> He wrote me policies as he had set up for them.
> 
> ...


Under water work, fathom, I got that


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> When I was a kid I broke my leg and they had to drill through my tibia like that to apply the traction.
> 
> Yes it sucked. The broken leg hurt like hell, the drilling, more freaky than painful.
> 
> ...


Priorities, he must be Italian! Eat first, call your mom then the wife second.


----------

